# New setup



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

dude get over the new board looks

best way to keep board is wipe it dry after riding it
get a tune up at beginning of season, hot wax after 8 hr days


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

I see your responce, but yet it does not apply to any of my questions. Thanks for the heads up. Homie.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

u will not find the bumpers
hood luck


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

So they are called bumpers? Thanks.

Why dont you think i will be able to find them?

Only reason i want them is to stop the snow from building where the lip is pushed up a bit.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

try rental shops
i never put them on our rental boards, because we had a damage waiver


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

What would u suggest to do then? Just glue the fiberglass back down? It isnt too bad rightnow, but if snow keeps gettin in there and moving it back it could get bad. If so what kind of glue?


----------

